# Question about volume



## Spanker (Jun 27, 2007)

Howdy all,
I have modified my Johnny Stewart PM-3 to be a remote speaker with about a 150 yd range. I'm wondering about how loud to run it.
i have used it with the wire for some time and had fair luck but now with maiking it wireless, I have put an amplifier in line and two speakers. It seems to be VERY LOUD. Is there such a thing as too much volume? 
For crow hunting, some say volume, volume, volume, but for dogs, I'd think that you could easily over call and run them off.
Suggestions?


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I am in the same boat as you.

I bought my first electronic caller this summer (Johnny stewart PM4 Wireless).

I have a good sense of my volume with hand calls, but not so sure with the electronic.

Good thread hope to see some good answers on here! Let us know guys!


----------



## themaddmortician (Sep 26, 2006)

Fallguy

Where did you purchase the electronic called, and do you believe the sounds to be as realistic as the mouth calls. I too have been wanting to buy the Johnny Stewart wireless caller...just wondering.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

if using a prey sound, use the same volume the prey would use. example: a wounded rabbit will make more noise than a small bird, a small wounded K-9 will make alot of noise.

My electronic call uses cassettes, the volume control goes up to 9, I usually run 6 1/2 -7 on rabbit distress, a little less for small birds. Coyote vocalizations, vary with the call. I stay around that upper 2/3 volume range, your caller may vary.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

every machine is going to vary, My suggestion is to get a friend and position him where you want him and get a few walkie talkies to evaluate the progress. Start off low and work your way up.

Remember though that a coyotes sense of hearing is much higher than an average human. You can blast them out of the country. I've seen it on more than one occasion.

xdeano


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

madmortician

I bought mine at Cabelas for 200.


----------



## huntinND (May 1, 2008)

You would be amazed how coyotes can pick up and pin point a sound. You definitely can use too much volume. Each calling stand will vary a bit too depending on the country, wind conditions, and how far you are going to move to your next stand. I generally start off with lower volume on my first couple series of distress sounds if there is good cover nearby that might hold a coyote. Then work my way up a bit if nothing shows. I spot a lot of coyotes then call them and that really helps to learn how much volume you should use. I have lip squeeked them in at very long distances in calm conditions.


----------



## utahhunter123 (Feb 19, 2007)

I too have a wireless (fx3)and I have found that if I start with a sound that i have recorded on a low setting at first and go up to max knoing that it can't go very high then after a set time i go to my next sound that I recorded at a higher level up to its recorded max (diffrent sound) this is a new idea to me but it seems to be working well
good luck Rob


----------



## artist (Dec 11, 2008)

Spanker

How or what way did your make your call a remote with that range?


----------



## Spanker (Jun 27, 2007)

I'm using a Nady Pro wireless microphone setup for the remote part.
I've put everything into a small tacklebox with the speakers mounted on top. I run it with a little 12v SLA battery from Interstate. I have the Radio Shack amp in there. 
I play my Johnny Stewart plugged right into the Nady transmitter, (the little black box you see on the belt of stage performers) and it sends it to the receiver at the call, through the amp into the speakers. It is quite neat and I have a charging port on the side that I plug my motorcycle trickle charger into to get it back up to speed. I've been out for hours and have not had it peter out yet so I can't tell you how long it will last.
I'll see if I can get a parts list and some pictures together.
I think I have about $110 into it. I did it mostly to tinker and have fun. I've used the amp and an MP3 player for crows and yotes with a lot of success but I wanted to be able to have control instead of just turning it on and letting it play.


----------



## kdog (Mar 13, 2007)

Spanker,

You will hear all kinds of advice, and you must wade through that with caution. Common sense will rule. I asked a professional once about volume - specifically while howling, as I was concerned about a close coyote getting "spooked". He stated " christ, they howl in each other's ear all the time, you aren't going to spook them from 100 yards". made sense to me. Keep in mind that if they can't hear it, they're probably not coming....


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

kdog said:


> " christ, they howl in each other's ear all the time, you aren't going to spook them from 100 yards".


Yeah really. A guy wonders just how loud that would really be being right next to them when they howl.


----------



## kdog (Mar 13, 2007)

Spanker/Fallguy,

One other thing to consider when talking volume, is length (time) of call. My calling buddy and I have had this conversation (volume) many times. It would seem that if you choose to start out with less volume, it really can't hurt anything, as long as you get to full volume at some point (if they can't hear it they aint coming). Now that is where time/length of call becomes important. If you call for 5 minutes or whatever length of time at a lower volume, the time you stay at that call needs to be based on the time you actually reached full volume. In other words, you can't try to reach out there with full volume, and expect a coyote to be there in 2 minutes. At full volume, a coyote a mile away that couldn't hear you at low volume might now hear you. Better give him time to cover that mile. If you think it prudent to stay at a call for say 20 minutes, then you better start the 20 minute clock only after you hit full volume.

Fun topic.... :beer: :sniper:


----------



## Chinwhiskers (Jan 13, 2008)

I start out each set with a short sequence of "quieter" screams. Wait a few minutes to see if there are any takers and go directly into the full blown gut ripping rabbit killer screams. I figure if they are that close they will show themselves in short order.

I have been calling in rugged terrain where I'm set up on the side of a hill and calling full bore only to look down and have a coyote standing there looking at me. Personnally I don't think you can howl to loud. When it comes to rabbit screamen 1 or 2 short sequences is all thats needed to coax the close ones. Then give her he##.


----------



## Spanker (Jun 27, 2007)

> Keep in mind that if they can't hear it, they're probably not coming....


Kdog,
I had a good chuckle. It reminds me of a line attributed to Yogi Berra.
"98% of all puts that come up short, don't go in."


----------



## Spanker (Jun 27, 2007)

OK.
Here are some pictures and links to sites for the gear.

NadyPro.com is where to get the wireless microphone unit. $39.95
Get it with the lapel mike and cut the wire and put a mini phone jack on it to plug into your caller.
http://www.nadypro.com/pd_dkw1.cfm

Interstate Batteries for the power. $23.95
http://www.interstatebatteries.com/cs_e ... r+Products).aspx?dsNavigation=Nu~Part%20Number,Ns~product%20Type|101|1|,N~44

Radio Shack for the amp. $18.19
http://www.radioshack.com/product/index ... Id=2062620

Speakers are Speco SP-5 model. They are around 5-10 bucks from a variety of sources.

The tackle box is a Flambeau only because that is what I had. The rest of the connectors are small potatoes from Radio Shack.
Charging port is from an electonics store and I put a male end on my small motocycle charger ($35.00) for juice.

The call









The Nady transceiver and my JS PM caller.









I made a cheap elastic strap that straps to my leg when I'm sitting in my blind for easy access. I use this rig for crow hunting as well.









Good luck.


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

nice caller. i like homemade stuff.


----------



## jrp267 (Dec 17, 2007)

Is the amp and the wireless powered by the same battery? The link wouldnt work so what are the specs on the battery?


----------



## Spanker (Jun 27, 2007)

The amp is powered by a 9V that is stuffed in the foam. You can see alittle blue patch, that is the connector. I wired that into the on/off switch as well so I don't have to fiddle with anything on the inside when I get to my stand.
As far as the battery link goes, I cannot get the interstate battery site to open AT ALL right now. The battery is a small Power Patrol 1.3 amp 12V part # SLA1005. It measures 3-3/4" long, 2" tall, and 1-3/4" deep.
Have fun.
I'll be posting my Rube Goldberg motion decoy with remote soon.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Spanker

That is one sweet looking call. I have a Johnny Stewart Preymaster PM-4 and I can appreciate what you have there.

Are both those speakers JS speakers? I know you can buy spare ones. Did you get the long, medium, or short range one?

How much more volume do you get from two speakers vs. one, or is it that ist just pumps the sound two different directions?


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

Spanker said:


> > Keep in mind that if they can't hear it, they're probably not coming....
> 
> 
> Kdog,
> ...


Or Yogi's other one, "If they aren't gonna come, there's no stopping them."


----------



## Spanker (Jun 27, 2007)

Fallguy,
They are both SPC-5Ps I didn't know there were different range ones available. They were a little over $8 each. 
http://www.lashen.com/vendors/csispeco/Speakers/SpeakersHorn.asp
I put two on the box just to increase coverage and I get a TON of volume even with the little amp set to it's lowest setting.
I use this for Crow and Coyote hunting by just changing the chip. I like that part of the JS system.
Camo is courtesy of Krylon :wink: Same as my rifle.


----------



## Spanker (Jun 27, 2007)

I would like it to be known that I have compiled ideas and data from our own SDHandgunner (thank you) and Varmint Al
I just took their ideas, added a little here and there, and made something from what I had on hand.
Thanks to ALL who share their ideas and information on this and other lists.


----------

